# balloon up gustily



## sorry66

Ok, folks, I have a problem with this whole sentence but let's just say the main problem is 'balloon up gustily'.

A flash of red flit past him as he was paying his bill, startled, he cast his eyes about frantically and through a door left swinging violently and creakingly on its hinges, he glimpsed the tail-end of a flowing red skirt balloon up gustily then vanish.

Here's my attempt:

Un lampo di rossa ha guizzato davanti lui quando pagava il conto, sorpreso, ha dati degli occhiati dappertutto freneticamente e attraverso una porta lasciato oscillando fortemente e scricchiolando sulle cardine, ha visto di sfuggita la coda di una rossa gonna largo che gonfiava a raffica e poi ha sparito.

The context is a kind of thriller-cum-horror short story. This man is obsessed by this woman he's seen and he keeps missing her and she's usually wearing red. At this point in the story, he's just finished eating in a restaurant and it's been a fairly mundane evening.


----------



## banundia

Hi sorry66,

First there are some minor mistakes in your translation:

Un lampo di ross*o* *e'* guizzato davanti *a* lui quando pagava il conto, sorpreso, ha dati del*le* occhiat*e* dappertutto freneticamente e attraverso una porta lasciat*a* oscilla*re* fortemente e scricchiola*re* su*i *cardin*i*, ha visto di sfuggita la coda di una gonna rossa che *si* gonfiava larg*a* a raffica e poi *e'* sparit*a*.

I would say "vide di sfuggita la coda di una gonna rossa morbida che si gonfio' violentemente e poi svani'. "


----------



## alicip

Ciao sorry. 
Let me try:
Un lampo di rosso gli guizzò accanto (e sparì) mentre/quando stava pagando (o "pagava") il conto. Spaventato (o "Trasalì/Sussultò e"), cominciò a guardarsi intorno freneticamente (o "con fare allarmato") e attraverso una porta che oscillava/girava all'impazzata (o "violentemente") e scricchiolava sui cardini, riuscì a scorgere/vedere/intravedere di sfuggita la coda di una gonna rossa morbida che si alzò come un pallone nell'aria e poi svanì.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... I'd say "...il lembo di una morbida gonna rossa che spariva dopo essersi gonfiata all'aria" or, even better, "...che spariva svolazzando".


----------



## sorry66

Thank you for the corrections, banundia. Ugh, so much red!

Thank you also, alicip and necsus!
'si alzò come un pallone' is how I imagined it but I like 'svolazzando'

Why have you all translated 'flowing' with 'morbida' rather than 'larga'?
(I've created another thread for this question)

I hope the following combination of your suggestions works:

Un lampo di rosso le guizzò accanto mentre stava pagando il conto. Trasali, cominciò a guardarsi intorno freneticamente e attraverso una porta che oscillava all'impazzata e scricchiolava sui cardini, ha intravisto il lembo di una morbida gonna rossa che spariva svolazzando come un pallone.


----------



## Mary49

Hi sorry66,
it's better to change "ha intravisto" to "intravide". A balloon doesn't "svolazza", I'm afraid. You can say "gonfiandosi", or "sollevandosi impetuosamente". I wouldn't use any reference to a "pallone" in Italian.


----------



## sorry66

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sorry66

Is this sentence ok now?

Un lampo di rosso le guizzò accanto mentre stava pagando il conto. Trasali, cominciò a guardarsi intorno freneticamente e attraverso una porta che oscillava all'impazzata e scricchiolava sui cardini, intravide il lembo di una morbida gonna rossa che spariva sollevandosi/svolazzando impetuosamente.


----------



## Mary49

sorry66 said:


> Is this sentence ok now?
> 
> Un lampo di rosso *le **gli* guizzò accanto mentre stava pagando il conto. Trasali, cominciò a guardarsi intorno freneticamente e attraverso una porta che oscillava all'impazzata e scricchiolava sui cardini, intravide il lembo di una morbida gonna rossa che spariva sollevandosi/svolazzando impetuosamente.


----------



## sorry66

Thanks, mary!


banundia said:


> Un lampo di ross*o* *e'* guizzato davanti *a* lui quando pagava il conto, sorpreso, ha dati del*le* occhiat*e* dappertutto freneticamente e attraverso una porta lasciat*a* oscilla*re* fortemente e scricchiola*re* su*i *cardin*i*, ha visto di sfuggita la coda di una gonna rossa che *si* gonfiava larg*a* a raffica e poi *e'* sparit*a*.


Does this sound ok? (now that it has been corrected ) or is it obvious that it's been written by a foreigner?


----------



## alicip

sorry66 said:


> Is this sentence ok now?
> 
> Un lampo di rosso gli guizzò accanto mentre stava pagando il conto. Trasali*ì *(=Trasal*ì*), cominciò a guardarsi intorno freneticamente e attraverso una porta che oscillava all'impazzata e scricchiolava sui cardini, intravide il lembo di una morbida gonna rossa che spariva sollevandosi/svolazzando impetuosamente.


----------



## Necsus

sorry66 said:


> Does this sound ok? (now that it has been corrected ) or is it obvious that it's been written by a foreigner?


I'm sorry, sorry , but honestly it's obvious that it's been written by a foreigner.


----------



## sorry66

Thanks, alicip.
Thanks too, Necsus. You've confirmed what I already knew, in truth.  But you know, ever hopeful, and all that.


----------



## Lorena1970

sorry66 said:


> he glimpsed the tail-end of a flowing red skirt balloon up gustily then vanish.



Intravide il lembo di di una gonna rossa che, gonfiandosi, svolazzava e poi spariva.


----------



## sorry66

Grazie, Lorena!


----------



## sorry66

Penso che così è meglio:
Un lampo di rosso gli guizzò accanto mentre stava pagando il conto. Trasalì*, *cominciò a guardarsi intorno freneticamente e attraverso una porta che oscillava all'impazzata e scricchiolava sui cardini, intravide il lembo di una morbida gonna rossa svolazzante che spariva gonfiandosi impetuosamente.
@Necsus E sempre troppo inglese?


----------



## °Adhara°

Ciao Sorry,

dato che hai deciso di usare "svolazzante" per la gonna, toglierei la parola "morbida" che mi sembra superflua.

Un lampo di rosso gli guizzò accanto mentre stava pagando il conto. Trasalì*, *cominciò a guardarsi intorno freneticamente e, attraverso una porta che oscillava all'impazzata e scricchiolava sui cardini, intravide il lembo di una *svolazzante* gonna rossa che spariva gonfiandosi impetuosamente.

Per me così va bene


----------



## ohbice

E' il rosso che fa molto inglese, I think ;-)


----------



## sorry66

Thank you, adhara!


----------



## sorry66

? Le donne italiane non indossano le gonne rosse?


----------



## Mary49

ohbice said:


> E' il rosso che fa molto inglese, I think ;-)


Neppure io capisco cosa c'entra il rosso con l'inglese...


----------



## alicip

Mary49 said:


> Neppure io capisco cosa c'entra il rosso con l'inglese...


Sarà un mistero...un mistero "rosso".


----------



## Lorena1970

°Adhara° said:


> Un lampo di rosso gli guizzò accanto mentre stava pagando il conto. Trasalì*, *cominciò a guardarsi intorno freneticamente e, attraverso una porta che oscillava all'impazzata e scricchiolava sui cardini, intravide il lembo di una *svolazzante* gonna rossa che spariva gonfiandosi impetuosamente



Mi dispiace ma una gonna che si "gonfia *impetuosamente*" davvero non ha senso....
Inoltre la gonna PRIMA si gonfia/alza (più o meno velocemente) e POI svolazza. Mai visto Marylin...?

*balloon up gustily *in this context means "_*gonfiandosi*_ *all'improvviso*" in my view, similarly to wind gusts, or rain gusts, which happens out of the blue.


----------



## sorry66

Lorena1970 said:


> la gonna PRIMA si gonfia/alza (più o meno velocemente) e POI svolazza.


I see; so you think I should just concentrate on the action and not describe the type of skirt? Not every type of skirt can do this, though, so maybe I should say 'la gonna rossa lunga e ampia' to avoid using a from of svolazzare twice.


----------



## ohbice

Provo, al di là della battuta non riuscita sul rosso (sarà più un colore scozzese?):
"Un balenio di rosso gli volteggiò accanto mentre pagava il conto, distraendolo. Si guardò attorno spasmodicamente e vide, attraverso una porta lasciata oscillare con violenza e che cigolava sui cardini, l'ultimo brano di una gonna rossa sussultare tempestoso e poi svanire".
Ciao
p


----------



## °Adhara°

IMHO ci sta che mentre esce dalla porta la gonna svolazzi sospinta verso l'interno dell'edificio dall'aria che viene da fuori, questo attira l'attenzione di lui che la guarda quando lei è già fuori e con il venticello che c'è fuori la gonna si gonfi. Quindi rimango sullo svolazzare prima e gonfiarsi poi.

Detto ciò concordo su "all'improvviso". 

P.S. ovviamente dando per scontato che lui il conto lo paghi all'interno di un negozio e veda lei di sfuggito mentre esce. Se non è così allora alzo le mani.


----------



## alicip

°Adhara° said:


> IMHO ci sta che mentre esce dalla porta la gonna svolazzi sospinta verso l'interno dell'edificio dall'aria che viene da fuori, questo attira l'attenzione di lui che la guarda quando lei è già fuori e con il venticello che c'è fuori la gonna si gonfi. Quindi rimango sullo svolazzare prima e gonfiarsi poi.
> 
> Detto ciò concordo su "all'improvviso".
> 
> P.S. ovviamente dando per scontato che lui il conto lo paghi all'interno di un negozio e veda lei di sfuggito mentre esce. Se non è così allora alzo le mani.


Concordo pienamente!


----------



## BristolGirl

Concordo anch'io - ho chiesto al mio compagno italianissimo che mi aiuta sempre con le traduzioni - insieme siamo arrivati al seguente tentativo :
Un guizzo di rosso gli passò a fianco mentre pagava il conto. Trasalì guardandosi attorno freneticamente ed attraverso una porta lasciata oscillare, che sbatteva e scricchiolava sui cardini, intravide il lembo di un'ampia gonna rossa svolazzare al suo passaggio per poi sparire.
Potrebbe andare bene ??


----------



## sorry66

Grazie a tutti! 



°Adhara° said:


> i sta che mentre esce dalla porta la gonna svolazzi sospinta verso l'interno dell'edificio dall'aria che viene da fuori, questo attira l'attenzione di lui che la guarda quando lei è già fuori e con il venticello che c'è fuori la gonna si gonfi.


Yes, this is what happens!

This is the order of action as I see it:
I think with his peripheral vision he sees the flash of red.
He looks for the woman in the restaurant but the restaurant is crowded and she's moved quickly.
'he cast his eyes about frantically' Maybe he looked in the wrong direction first (towards the toilets for instance )and he's also distracted by the payment process, I imagine.
Then he spots her and all he sees is the tail end of the skirt.


----------



## °Adhara°

BristolGirl said:


> Concordo anch'io - ho chiesto al mio compagno italianissimo che mi aiuta sempre con le traduzioni - insieme siamo arrivati al seguente tentativo :
> Un guizzo di rosso gli passò a fianco mentre pagava il conto. Trasalì guardandosi attorno freneticamente ed attraverso una porta lasciata oscillare, che sbatteva e scricchiolava sui cardini, intravide il lembo di un'ampia gonna rossa svolazzare *al suo passaggio* per poi sparire.
> Potrebbe andare bene ??



Potrebbe, l'unica cosa che mi chiedo è: al passaggio di chi?


----------



## sorry66

Yes, it's like a disembodied presence. So we can't refer to the woman directly 'al suo passagio'.
Generally, in the story, the man only ever gets a fleeting glimpse of her - until the end.

So many choices; I don't know which translation to choose!


----------



## BristolGirl

- al passaggio della gonna - that's all he actually sees.


----------



## sorry66

Oh, I see, BG. Ok, so that's fine then! Adhara seems to think it suggests a person. My Italian's not good enough to see if that's true or not!


----------



## Mary49

BristolGirl said:


> Un guizzo di rosso gli passò a fianco mentre pagava il conto. Trasalì guardandosi attorno freneticamente ed attraverso una porta lasciata oscillare, che sbatteva e scricchiolava sui cardini, intravide il lembo di un'ampia gonna rossa svolazzare *al suo passaggio* per poi sparire.


Mi dispiace, ma qui "al suo passaggio" non funziona; sembra che la gonna svolazzi al passaggio di qualcuno, mentre non è così. La gonna svolazzerebbe se la persona che la indossa fosse ferma e qualcuno le *passasse *accanto molto velocemente.


----------



## sorry66

@Mary49 Sorry, Mary, I don't quite understand. Can you explain that in English?


----------



## Mary49

I wanted to say that "al suo passaggio" doesn't work in this sentence; if you say it, it seems that the skirt flutters and the woman wearing it is standing still, while someone is going very fast past her. But here nobody is going past the woman, she's moving fast herself. Imagine someone running near some curtains, they flow "al suo passaggio".


----------



## BristolGirl

Interesting - is there no room for poetic license i.e. the dress is personified ?


----------



## Mary49

BristolGirl said:


> Interesting - is there no room for poetic license i.e. the dress is personified ?


No, I'm sorry, but "al suo passaggio" doesn't mean what you mean , even if you try to personify the skirt. There is nobody passing by...


----------



## BristolGirl

Wouldn't that apply to the 'passaggio' del 'lampo/guizzo di rosso' too ?? 
The whole point is that you can't see the person - but you animate objects - what she's wearing (skirt) -and colours (red) to make her presence 'felt'. 
My translation was written by an Italian.


----------



## Mary49

I understand what you mean, but actually "al suo passaggio" in Italian would be correct only if someone were going fast past the woman and the airflow caused by this "someone"  made the skirt  flow /flutter.


----------



## alicip

> Mi dispiace, ma qui "*al suo passaggio*" non funziona; sembra che la gonna svolazzi al passaggio di qualcuno, mentre non è così. La gonna svolazzerebbe se la persona che la indossa fosse ferma e qualcuno le *passasse *accanto molto velocemente.


Sono completamente d'accordo con te. E per dirla tutta, "*al suo passaggio" nella frase originale ("he glimpsed the tail-end of a flowing red skirt balloon up gustily then vanish") NON c'è proprio. *


----------



## Lorena1970

°Adhara° said:


> Potrebbe, l'unica cosa che mi chiedo è: al passaggio di chi?



Concordo. Al suo passaggio non c'è nell'originale e non c'è nulla nell'originale che suggerisca questa espressione.

A flash of red flit past him as he was paying his bill, startled, he cast his eyes about frantically and through a door left swinging violently and creakingly on its hinges, he glimpsed the tail-end of a flowing red skirt balloon up gustily then vanish.

_*Un guizzo rosso gli passo accanto mentre saldava il conto: turbato, cercò freneticamente con lo sguardo e, attraverso una porta fatta sbattere violentemente sui cardini ancora cigolanti, intravide/colse il lembo di una gonna rossa svolazzante che, gonfiatasi all'improvviso, spariva.
*_
This is the meaning in my view, and the translation. Said that, things are not clear. The construction of last part is quite unusual, at least: *the tail-end* subject,  *of a flowing red skirt* complement *balloon up gustily*  what is it? verb? adjective? the form is not clear...  *then vanish*. verb but...vanished? vanishing?

I mean: I have the feeling that there is something wrong. May I know from were this excerpt was taken? Nothing in Google, strange...Thank you.


----------



## Mary49

@Lorena1970  Secondo me "balloon up" e  "vanish"  sono due infiniti retti da "glimpsed".


----------



## Lorena1970

Mary49 said:


> @Lorena1970  Secondo me "balloon up" e  "vanish"  sono due infiniti retti da "glimpsed".


Mi fido ma non capisco. Non che io sia un genio della grammatica....ma di inglese ne mastico! Eppure...non capisco!


----------



## Mary49

Lorena, non è che devi fidarti...   È la stessa costruzione di "see" o "feel", ecc. seguiti da infinito, vedi qui.


----------



## Lorena1970

Mary49 said:


> Lorena, non è che devi fidarti...   È la stessa costruzione di "see" o "feel", ecc. seguiti da infinito, vedi qui.


Grazie, ce l'ho fatta...!!! Ho corretto la mia traduzione e adesso funziona a meraviglia, direi... ? Sono stanca....


----------



## sorry66

The English makes sense; it's as Mary says.
Thank you, everyone, for all the latest contributions. 
For BG's sentence, maybe I'll just lift out the contentious 'al suo passagio' - it should work just as well, shouldn't it?
I can't see how ohbice's contribution contradicts the sequence of actions - I like it; it's very creative.
In fact, all the contributions are very fine; I'm not sure which one I'm going to choose!


----------

